# Governor Adjustment..



## D.T. (Jan 28, 2005)

I had a surging problem with our Tecumseh 8 hp SnowKing (HMSK80) and we found the idle screw missing, so we replaced it. It is the fixed one, and the motor has the fixed main and idle jets. The motor is still surging, and the jets and passages are all clean. I read the manual you peeps said to download and it is not very specific on governor linkage adjustmet. 

Does the engine supposed to oscillate ever? If it does, is the governor linkage out of whack? How can you adjust for no oscillation under load? Under no load? What is the engine RPM specification? Is it just trial and error? It seems like a real PITA to adjust it just right... 

Here is some INFO I found...http://www.smallengineadvisor.com/members/4stroke/governors.htm


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well the way i go is just tune it till it runs right. but thats just on racing go-carts i do that.


----------



## D.T. (Jan 28, 2005)

[edited] Please read the TOS on the language allowed on HobbyTalk. Thanks!


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

sounds like the carburator is just dirty , but could also get surging if the throttle shaft is worn . What is the engine RPM specification 3600 ,max , is it surging @ idle or top end ?


----------



## D.T. (Jan 28, 2005)

I have cleaned the carb 3 times, with the last one the most thorough. I heard it could be a leaking intake gasket also. Gas is old too I think. It seems like it's jetted lean because it ran better with partial choke on.

Are you supposed to put the throttle at full speed with no load, and it's supposed to maintain 3600 rpm without surging? I see it has a high rpm screw also. I think you would turn this to get 36K with a vibratach.

If the governor is just a rev limiter, then the surging would have to be a carb problem. My particular engine has 2 linkages, one from the throttle lever to the governor and one from the governor to the throttle plate. There are also 3 holes to choose from on the throttle plate actuator. I didn't mark the original hole, so I may be in the wrong hole. I have it in the middle hole now.

I see some have LOTS of holes to choose from on the levers... :freak:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I edited one of the messages above. Please read the TOS on the language allowed on HobbyTalk. Thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if its puffing black smoke and surging it would be tooo rich and if its too lean it would surge as well. if the carbs set right and it doesn't maintain 3600 rpm and surges the governor is most likely the problem. oh and one tip the original hole would have wear or would be cleaner then the other holes. i forget em sometimes to. but the engine with mechanical, internal governors it keeps the speed controled. when set backwards they keep the engine at whatever speed the governor is allowing and will surge up and down on some. but it just might be you low idle screw and your high speed screws need adjusting. if then set right and its not doing right the governor is to blame. oh screw go in all the way till you feel drag then out 1.5 turns then another 1/8th of a turn on most just to get em started and then adjust em till the engine runs right. no surging or no black smoke from tooooo much gas. oh and yeah no cussing is allowed. because children come on this site. so read the TOS like hank said. just click faq at the top of the page.


----------



## D.T. (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoops. I sorta edited the language, but not enough I guess.

The bad thing is the jets are both fixed. I'd have to get a different carb, one with adjustment screws on both jets. Or I could drill out the jets oversize, but that's bad guesswork.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmmmm well try the governor, that really does sound now that thats the screwup. sucks that some come with both screws and some don't, especially some of these eco's coming out.


----------



## mustang91347 (Feb 3, 2005)

most of the newer tecumsehs fluctuate for a good 10 seconds or so because they switched to the cheaper carb setup. look at the carb when the throttle plate bottoms out on the idle screw. the hole furthest from the machine should be where the linkage goes. ill double check when i get to work 2morrow but im almost positive about that. done enough of them this year.


----------



## Cjs_mods (Aug 15, 2007)

*Honda GX-160 5.5 HP governor removal*

I have a azura chassis with a Honda gx-160 5.5 hp engine, how do i remove the governor? Can i just disconnect the linkage? or can i put a solid rod where the spring is connected to the governor? My kart takes off like a mean machine, but it "planes" out right after take off and i only get about 30 mph out of it, the engine sounds like its just over idle , i want it to rev like it does when i take off, and keep revving, not rev and then plane out.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if your cleaned it 3 times, and get the same result, you probably need a new carb, especially since that engine is made to run without an air cleaner

that and with the EPA nowadays, everything is running so lean that these things can barely run


----------

